# Bird-dogging Cable TV worker mistake.



## HScottG (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a Mitsubishi HD1080 WS55807 television that has been working flawlessly hooked up to satellite dish for the past nine years. Yesterday the local cable company was here to upgrade our coaxial cable for our internet connection. While stapling the new cable up he put one of the aluminum staples through the satellite feed cable just outside where the tv is located. We didn't know anything had happened until after he left and we turned on the tv and got a "Complete Signal Loss" warning banner on the screen. Shortly after seeing this, the picture contorted to severe blue and red ghost with lower part of the picture arcing down on both the left and right of the screen. I went outside and found the staple, pulled it out (with a sparked response) came back in and we had a tv signal and programing but still have the ghosting and distortion.

The cable guy came out and spliced that part of the damaged cable out but we still have the problem. To check if it was the satellite feed I plugged in a DVD and the projection is the same. I guess I need repairs but feel the cable company needs to man up and pay for them. What I ask of anyone here is there best guess on what I can tell them the probable cause would be and how their goof-up caused it.

I saw in another thread with the same model tv that there are 'pico fuses', etc., that are located in the tv. Is it possible that the staple caused a short which blew these even with the DVR between the short and the tv?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. BTW, they said they'd be here the first thing this morning...I have yet to hear from them.

Thanks in advance, Scott


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

If the power feed to the LN A/B shorted and was fed to the tuner input you may have fried something.

In that case the cable company may be responsible - just be aware that your taking an active role in 'fixing' things may be grounds for them to claim that you are partially culpable! Especially as you already have mentioned that YOU removed the staple and created a 'situation' (where 'we'll just say "something" occurred..)

First, I would CEASE trying to do ANYTHNG yourself - you will only create more opportunity for folks to point the finger at you! I would call their office and speak with the manager. and engage the satellite installation company (and TV repair folks as well to at least determine the extent of the damage).


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Doesnt that 'satellite feed cable' go to your satellite box rather than to your tv? Do you have your satellite tv service hooked up to your hdtv with standard coax, Id think it was either component or hdmi from your satellite box to the actual tv? I guess it doesnt really matter as this is obviously your IP's fault but Im still curious how you have your sat tv hooked up to your hdtv.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Staple in the coax from the antenna to the sat reciever... No signal, yes... Remove staple (with sparked response) sat reciever input fried, yes... TV itself fried, no.
I would try unplugging the TV for 5 minutes, plugging it back in and seeing if the picture fixes itself using DVD as the source.
You have nothing to lose by doing this.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree, I can see a short frying the satellite receiver, but not continuing farther up the chain (and then across a different type of cable/HDMI) to the TV and frying that as well. Test the TV from another source to be sure it's ok.


----------



## HScottG (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll go unplug the tv now and check to see if it resolves the problem.

In response to questions, The cable goes to the DVR and then to the TV. 

I did call a repairman and began the conversation with explaining what happened. He said that this would not have caused the problems I am experiencing. According to him, it was a coincidence that I lost convergence at the exact same time that I discovered that the staple was in the coaxial. This tv has been sitting in the same spot for nine years without one problem, then this happens at the same moment...what are the chances? Anyway, he claims that it sounds like the amplifer is shot and for a mere $350 they can fix it in home. What say you about this revelation? I don't live in a thriving metropolis so I may be hosed and have to take him up on the deal. 

Any ideas?


----------



## HScottG (Sep 22, 2011)

something else that should make a difference.

My wife turned on the hdtv after her mothers tv at the other end of the house showed no signal. When she turned it on it was fine. She went in about 15 minutes later to see the blue/green ghosting and a few minutes later seeing the downward distortion of the picture....this was all while I was unaware that there was a staple in the coaxial AND while the tv AND DVR were both on. It was only after this that I returned home and was told of the problem...I then checked the coaxil, removed the staple whereby we got a signal but the picture and convergence was fried.

Is it possible that when the tv and dvr were turned on that a short could have trvael to the tv circuitboard and started frying stuff?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I recently had a lightning strike that entered through my coax on the cable box and exited through the cable box's hdmi, then entering my avr (fried my hdmi input-verified by a technician). My avr was not connected to my network. That same strike also took out my xbox which was connected via hdmi to the avr and a network cable to my router. So to answer your question, yes, damaging signals can enter through one connection and exit through another totally different type connection, frying everything in its path...


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

TypeA said:


> I recently had a lightning strike that entered through my coax on the cable box and exited through the cable box's hdmi, then entering my avr (fried my hdmi input-verified by a technician). My avr was not connected to my network. That same strike also took out my xbox which was connected via hdmi to the avr and a network cable to my router. So to answer your question, yes, damaging signals can enter through one connection and exit through another totally different type connection, frying everything in its path...


I won't deny that a theoretical physicist could create a theory where, on paper, that could happen, but what are the odds here in the real world, in this situation? A low voltage satellite TV signal is hardly in the same class as a lightning strike (it wasn't even a 110v power line that got stapled, recall, it's just the signal cable). Lightning is such a massive slam that it's been known to jump relays. Millions of volts. Your situation is not unusual, unfortunately, with respect to lightning, that's why they make surge protectors that get in front of coax. But the current involved in signal wires is miniscule... you can lick the ends of a satellite feed without so much as a tickle.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats true, guess I should have mentioned that. Just trying to make a point.


----------



## HScottG (Sep 22, 2011)

unplugged and started the tv back up...same problem.

I believe in synchronicity but then again, what are the chances that these problems would manifest at the same time as the visit by larry the cable guy?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I know its hard to believe the staple is not what caused the problem, but a staple in the antenna coax going to the DVR cannot kill your TV.
I highlighted your TV and did a Bing search and your problem is very common, many people have had this happen a lot sooner than you have.
Back in the day those TV's were highly regarded and in some respects the CRT techonlogy still has the upper hand.
However; the new TV's are really nice too and offer many connectivity options, better viewing angles, brighter picture, and many offer internet services.... so depending on how you feel about spending $350 to fix your TV verses spending $1k (or less) for a good entry level plasma or LCD it may be time to consider replacing the TV instead of fixing it.
DLP is another option if you want the rear projection design.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Having actually worked with such scenarios in the past I am just going to stay out of he speculation regarding the speculation with respect to the earlier speculation that seems to dominate the discussion.

And yes, with lightning I have literally seen it fry cable converters, jump multiple attached VCRs and other devices and then fry the TV. i have also seen various other permutations where intermediate devices were fried while initial and terminating devices were left totally unscathed.

I have also seen aluminum siding literally melted by line current using the ground of a cable/satellite as the electrical power ground of the utility company at the pole was inadequate. And hitting it with a fire extinguisher simply made it glow hotter....

And various routing schemes can indeed traverse data (phone/cable) antenna feeds and power feeds as the various circuits are not adequately isolated within the various devices - especially when you consider how devices are internally grounded.

All of which renders the observation that "the current involved in signal wires is miniscule... you can lick the ends of a satellite feed without so much as a tickle" meaningless, as ICs and various data components can easily be fried by _much less current _than that which is provided though the coax to power the LNA/B.

So while speculation can be fun, it will be worthwhile to bring in the various officially involved parties ad to allow them to take ownership of their component portions of the integrated service. Especially if there does prove to be a serious persistent problem and you want the various parties to assume responsibility.


----------

